# My pictures



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Some pictures of me, no critisisms or else I'll cry!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

sorry to say this but ur link dnt work lol


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Computers just don't work when you want them too! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

lol


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

What happened Gail - Your pictures didn't work?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

nah mark, couldn't set link up properly, probably for the best, you never know who might be eye-balling them!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

you would have been the first female to post their pictures here!!!

You should try it again


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

not too good with modern technology, if you tell me how to set up a link then I may be able to do it. (GIRLS ARE CRAP!!!!!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

hi gail u got the pics stored on a website somewhere,

if you have all you gotta do is right click on them.

select properties,and copy the url(web address)

then add it here by

clicking on the url button,add the web address,then the url button again.

yahoo do a free picture service,theres plenty of others aswell.

or i can upload them on a hidden page on musclechat for ya,

hope this helps


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for pointing me in right direction steve.

try this

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/40e0165a_7c6d/bc/8043/__tn_/7ba8.jpg?phWbn4AB9eAyU4be

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/40e0165a_7c6d/bc/8043/__tn_/869c.jpg?phe3n4AB4180dJgz

Hope it works now, if not I will forever be known as a bimbo

gail :?

ps, they look very small, am i meant to make them bigger somehow?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry to say this - but the links dont work for me - any one else having problems?!


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, sorry gail.

Dont work 4 me either.

Keep tryin, you'll get there! :lol:


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

SORRY GUYS, NOT HAVING ANY OF IT! Must be far too ugly for musclechat!!!!!!!

STEVE, CAN YOU UPLOAD THEM FOR ME?


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think Steve is moving house or something so he hasn't been online for a while - but I am sure he will host them for you when he gets back!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Mark, yes he is, i think he got his keys on friday past, i guess we'll see him when we do. I hope things have gone well for him. Nice picture mark shame i wont see the old one that was funny.

Dave.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

That is still in the avatar galary if you ever wana pay him a visit.

I just thought this new one was a kind of progression from the old one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

hi all,

just having a quick stop by,still very busy etc.

i like the avatar mark,looks good mate,where did u get it?

yes gail,if you forwrd them to my email

[email protected]

ill put them all on one musclechat page,then give you the web address.

sound ok

look after the forum guys/girls

cheers steve


----------

